# FAI Installation friert nach Hinweis ein



## Phatty (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe einen virtuellen Debain 4.0r1 Server erstellt und möchte FAI darauf installieren. Habe mir mehrere Anleitungen dazu im Web durchgelesen, aber nun sitze ich vor einen Problem. Und zwar folgendes:
http://img396.imageshack.us/img396/4669/unbenanntvu8.png
Sobald dies zu sehen ist, kann ich nichts mehr machen. Es scheint sich irgendwie festgefahren zu haben. Wo kann das Problem liegen?


----------

